# MY Engines



## galglg (Oct 5, 2008)

Stirling Engine 

My Videos
http://www.56.com/h11/u_dlyyld.html















































Videos 

http://www.56.com/n_v156_/c36_/9_/20_/dlyyld_/120261674915_/143800_/0_/28817184.swf


----------



## rake60 (Oct 5, 2008)

Another very nice runner!

Thanks for the pictures and video galglg!

Rick


----------



## bigal2749 (Nov 1, 2008)

Good job

Off the shelf conponents I would never of thought of using


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a very creative use of materials! And it runs nicely. Great work!!


----------

